# Gulf Central Fly Tyers



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Any one intrested in meeting up in the afternoons to do some fly tying let me know. My new place is on Perico Island (Bradenton). And seconds (litterally) from the beach. If you are new to tying and looking for tying lessons we can do that too. Afterwards we can go put the patterns to use of some Macks, Snook, Reds, and Pompano from the beach! No boat required.  

Richard Traugott
[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2010)

Wish you were a little further North.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I havent learned how to fly fish but I would love to learn. I do follow you post on here as well as salty shores and enjoy your reads. I would love to get out on the water with you to learn some new tips. We will have to get together sooner than later.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

@Ron, it's all good. But I love where I live now...so can you take that wish back that would be super. ;D

@MM, anytime! I want to check out your skiff also. Are you off anytime during the week?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

sw Iam off on tuesdays and I have wed morning open as well If your free on those days Iam ready to go


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

how about I fish while you guys tie flies? :-?

Then when ya'lls ready to fish you can bring me down a few replacement cold beers and take some hero shots for me! Sound like a plan?


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

@MM, my usuall days off are Tues, so that may work out.

@Deerfly, I'll whip a couple for you tonight of what has been working around here. When you hook in we will slide over for some pics. I already put my memory card back in the camera


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

roger that :


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> @Ron, it's all good.  But I love where I live now...so can you take that wish back that would be super.   ;D


 ;D ;D

Sorry, can't take it back.  Something just can't be undone. 

I'm just getting started and it would be cool to hook up with someone in my area. FWIW, I like to pole.


----------

